# Best English School in Mexico City



## HeidiSMex (Jul 4, 2016)

Hello to all,

I am currently coordinating a relocation project for my organization who is setting up in Mexico. I am looking for recommendations on international elementary/high school in Mexico City.

many thanks Heidi


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

HeidiSMex said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I am currently coordinating a relocation project for my organization who is setting up in Mexico. I am looking for recommendations on international elementary/high school in Mexico City.
> 
> many thanks Heidi


Google is your friend. Link to search results for international schools in Mexico City. You can go directly to the school's site or read the reviews from Google. The schools are very expensive catering primarily to business expats and wealthy Mexicans.

https://www.google.com/search?q=int...ty&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Our 12 year old goes to a bilingual school. Bilingual here usually means that almost all of the instruction is in Spanish with some English language classes mixed in. We wanted our son to be bilingual in both language and culture. Something we thought that could be better received in a middle class environment. The monthly tuition cost at our son's school is about $5,000 MXN Pesos or about $275 USD at today's exchange rate. Add to that an annual inscription fee and the cost of books and uniforms.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

The American School may be the best of its kind in Mexico City, and very expensive and hard to get into. Anyway, here's the link: The American School Foundation Home


----------



## HeidiSMex (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks to all for your suggestions...I did already google and research several schools but at the end of the day, there is nothing more valuable than personal recommendations.


----------

